
Tesla gets $520 mn funding for first Chinese plant - baybal2
https://www.dawn.com/news/1468374/tesla-gets-520-mn-funding-for-first-chinese-plant
======
thecoinrepublic
I think the idea behind the tesla is too creative & innovative

